# Retailers who accept Paypal?



## GeekyGuy (Sep 22, 2011)

Been a while since I've had to buy a card, and I usually always shop through Real Hot Deal, being I'm in the U.S. -- RHD is reliable and trustworthy. But they don't take Paypal so far as I can tell. Looking to pick up an Acekard 2i for use on my 3DS, but I'm not sure who is a trusted site that ships to the U.S. and also takes Paypal. Any surefire recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 23, 2011)

I personally recommend you buy from lightake.com, as we know we're the acekard reseller and we got good review in gbatemp thanks.


----------



## Costello (Sep 23, 2011)

most stores out there accept PayPal, it's usually the only reliable payment system.
look into the top rated stores on ShopTemp... 

you'll know whether they accept paypal or not, there's a profile field for that.

example:


----------



## iggloovortex (Sep 23, 2011)

i love you costello.


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 23, 2011)

So you're fall in love? lol


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Thanks, Cos.


----------



## salvatierra (Sep 27, 2011)

As far as i knew,digitopz is a trustworthy USA store,and they accept paypal too.I'm a newie for ak2i,but they pre-flashed for me and gave a detailed guide for me,this store maybe is right for you too and here is the store : http://www.digitopz.com/acekard-2i-p-25.html.Hope it will help you !


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems after a whole lot of investigation, the info for most of the ShopTemp sites needs to be updated. Can't find a retailer I trust that takes PayPal any longer, though many of them still list it on ShopTemp. RHS, Modchip Central, NDS-Gear -- none of them accept it anymore. Ah well... thanks anyway.


----------



## xtreme1 (Nov 26, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:


> Seems after a whole lot of investigation, the info for most of the ShopTemp sites needs to be updated. Can't find a retailer I trust that takes PayPal any longer, though many of them still list it on ShopTemp. RHS, Modchip Central, NDS-Gear -- none of them accept it anymore. Ah well... thanks anyway.


what seller did you go with?


----------

